# rod building books



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I see a lot of questions on rod building and knots.\
I found a book at Borders by C Boyd Pfeiffer called "THE COMPLETE BOOK OF TACKLE MAKING" and it show how to build rods, lures, and shows all the hardware at the exact size with deminsions??. It is over an inch thick but really helps me. Wraps and instructions are based on the work by Cantrell Clark.

The other book is by GeiffreY Budworth and is called the completge book of fishing knots.

They are sold at Borders and maybe they can help someone/


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Get Tom Kirkan's book*

"Rod Building Guide". It'll show you the hows and whys of rod building. It goes for $15.

Sandcrab


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree sandcrab!


----------

